# new construction primer



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

starting a new construction job friday

only thinkg up in the air is what primer to use

what is the best bang for the buck out there..... looking to markup so trying to find what everyone is using

thanks in advance


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Super Spec. Thank you. Goodbye.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

If V says Super Spec. take his advice 100 %


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Super Spec. Thank you. Goodbye.


I have had good luck with that one too.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Super Spec. Thank you. Goodbye.





timhag said:


> If V says Super Spec. take his advice 100 %





MAK-Deco said:


> I have had good luck with that one too.


make that 4 satisfied users


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

With the wealth of knowledge and years of application here, you gotta go w/ SuperSpec. I have never really sold against BM, so since there are about a million SuperSpec products, which primer is being recommended here? And is it a good line for int/ext? I am interested. Thx.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This one. Interior only.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

YubaPaintPro said:


> With the wealth of knowledge and years of application here, you gotta go w/ SuperSpec. I have never really sold against BM, so since there are about a million SuperSpec products, which primer is being recommended here? And is it a good line for int/ext? I am interested. Thx.


product code is 253, white label not blue, interior only


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PPG Speedhide.....It may be fighting words but I don't like super spec. Plus I get speed hide 3-4 dollars less per gallon.

:boxing: :boxing:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Pittsburgh SpeedHide Primer/Sealer for New Drywall is, IMO, one of the most under-rated new drywall primers, dollar for dollar, and/or pound for pound


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I often use the Super Spec Vapor Barrier primer on new construction. In some areas, it is code for the primer to be vapor barrier.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*well it has gone very well*

started friday and did not work weekend

by tomorrow 1900 sq ft house will be primed and 1 coat paint throughout on the walls...... not bad for a 1 man show

will be ready for the carpenter


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Which primer did you end up using?


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*sw preprite*

contractor wanted to use promar 200 paint so we went with tinted primer so we stuck with SW all around.. was not a bad product


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*bm*

i will try super spec on my next opportuity but did not end up being able to this time


----------

